# Banking security



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just noticed today that PS Bank and China Bank uses http and not https. Metrobank does use https. Maybe one of you smart guys can enlighten me as to why a bank would not use https


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If this is happening online with your bank(s) I would do no online banking until visiting the bank in person as these could be dummy sites to gain access to your acct(s). 

Look closely. When signing into the online banking area though, the page may change to an HTTPS site page--hopefully.

Metrobank has been and continues to be about the most secure I've seen. This is due in large part *I think* because of the large volume of business done at and through their New York branch.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> If this is happening online with your bank(s) I would do no online banking until visiting the bank in person as these could be dummy sites to gain access to your acct(s).
> 
> Look closely. When signing into the online banking area though, the page may change to an HTTPS site page--hopefully.
> 
> Metrobank has been and continues to be about the most secure I've seen. This is due in large part *I think* because of the large volume of business done at and through their New York branch.


Sent both an email and surprisingly they both replied seems that they do have a secure site. The site does redirect to a secure site


----------

